# Presenting for a hack show?



## annie92311 (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to do lots of hacking with my new horse, and wanting to know what to do to present so that he really stands out to the judges. I would also love to know how to present myself. I have attached some pictures of my boy.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow...is the top photo really the horse that has the rider on it?! He looks like he has lost a fair bit of weight, muscle mass loss and just looks tired. Has he recently gotten over an illness or stall rest?! You go into the ring with him looking like the first photo, your going to stand out alright....


----------

